# 20 lb. Turkey



## pangomike23

I am smoking a 20 lb turkey for the first time this Thanksgiving. I am going to do one practice bird ahead of time. I have no idea where to start. Can anyone give me advice for cooking a bird this size? I have a charcoal smoker. Any help would be great.


----------



## palladini

Whoa, 20 Lbs just might be too big of a size to smoke.  If you search this forum, they all recommend about a no bigger than 14 lb bird to run through the smoker.  You might be better off smoking 2 12 or 13 Lb birds with better results and enough meat for the crowd your going to feed.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129553/question-on-smoking-a-turkey


----------



## pangomike23

Well I already bought 1-20 lb so I have to try it. Brine 24 hours, stuff with apples, celery and onion, inject and baste every 4 hours, wrap tips in foil to avoid burning? is this a good plan?


----------



## fwismoker

Who in the heck said you can't smoke a 20 lb bird???     Mike you can smoke that no problem...what specifically is your smoker?


----------



## palladini

http://bbq.about.com/od/turkey/a/aa112297a.htm  Read this, it tells you why a 20 Lb turkey you should not smoke.


----------



## shoneyboy

Here is a link to my 1st 3....... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-some-advice-please-now-with-q-views-12-18-12


----------



## fwismoker

Palladini said:


> http://bbq.about.com/od/turkey/a/aa112297a.htm  Read this, it tells you why a 20 Lb turkey you should not smoke.


Palladini...you're not supposed to post outside links on here..just an fwi

You don't cook turkeys at those temps, it's best @ 325 and higher.  I prefer 350.  If you spatchcock your turkey it will cook much much faster also.  I'm doing a couple of 18-20 lb birds and it won't take any more than about 12 minutes per pound.


----------



## pineywoods

As a general rule it is recommended to not smoke over a 12 lb Turkey there are however exceptions to the rule. When they talk about smoking in general they are talking smoker temps in the 225 degree range smoking at 325-350 changes things. Spatchcocking a bird also changes things.

If smoking at 225 or so then follow the recommendations and stick with 12 lb and under birds so they get to a safe internal temp within food safety guidelines also don't put stuffing in the turkey as recommended


----------



## fwismoker

Mike a good plan is to brine but it's not super important if it's enhanced...not enhanced i would brine.

Simple brine. 24 hours is fine.

1 gallon water 

1 gallon vegetable stock

1 cup kosher salt

1/2 cup light brown sugar

1TB pepper corns

Dry bird well, if you spatch it and lay it out flat it will cook faster because you're spreading it out and cooking the inside out. 350 is a great temp for a bird...it gets plenty of smoke and will be juicy and the skin will be crisp.  Feel free to pm me with any questions...i'd be glad to help any way i can. Keith


----------



## trdfurgesson

I plan to smoke a 13lb test bird today, it been in the brine for 24hrs.  I have no idea on temps and times.   I got a 25lber for thanksgiving.  From what I just read that was a mistake.  I'm pretty new to smoking using the webber Smokey Mtn. 18".   What kind of wood is good for turkey?   I had planned to stuff it just read I shouldn't do that.   

So, to recap
18" Smokey Mtn. / kingsford charcoal
Do not stuff any part of the bird.
I plan to use a disposable pan, is that ok?
My smoker will run between 250 and 300 no problem.  Temp time recommendation?
Temp time rule of thumb for turkey?
What kind of wood is good??
What internal temp do I need to get to to pull it out. 
Can I do anything with that 25lber the smoker?

Sorry for the hijack, and thanks in advance. 
Bobby


----------



## fwismoker

TRDFurgesson said:


> I plan to smoke a 13lb test bird today, it been in the brine for 24hrs. I have no idea on temps and times. I got a 25lber for thanksgiving. From what I just read that was a mistake. I'm pretty new to smoking using the webber Smokey Mtn. 18". What kind of wood is good for turkey? I had planned to stuff it just read I shouldn't do that.
> 
> So, to recap
> 18" Smokey Mtn. / kingsford charcoal
> Do not stuff any part of the bird.
> I plan to use a disposable pan, is that ok?
> My smoker will run between 250 and 300 no problem. Temp time recommendation?
> Temp time rule of thumb for turkey?
> What kind of wood is good??
> What internal temp do I need to get to to pull it out.
> Can I do anything with that 25lber the smoker?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack, and thanks in advance.
> Bobby


Disposable pan is fine...personally i'd go right on the grate with a pan below the grate to catch dripping for  gravy and spatchcock.  Cut out the back bone,press it down (you'll hear a crack) lay it flat breast side up. 

I wouldn't do water (foil your pan) or no pan and get your WSM hotter towards 325 at least... 350 if you can. Don't rely on your dome therm...unreliable

Time depends on your pit temp , if you're using a pan, if you're using water and if you're spatching or not. 

Fruit woods like apple is good for poultry.

165 in the thickest part of the breast is good

The 25 lb is too big for your 18 inch WSM so i'd go in the oven over 350...definitely brine it.


----------



## trdfurgesson

Thank you for the info!!!!!

Bobby


----------



## oldschoolbbq

The guys are right. A smaller or Spatchcock Bird is the more logical way... Now if you must have a whole 20lb. bird , make sure the stuffing is hot or at least real warm so the meat will cook through and through. Cold stuffing will tend to transfer the temp. to the inside of the bird and it will be red around the breast bone . And wherer the little Raw/Done line is located  . . . bad news 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I opt for a Spatched Bird and go for two cooks , one early so it will go into the Refridgerator and the other to come off at mealtime.The other half can be munched on through the day,cold. Good sammies 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Use a probe to track the temp. in the Breast ,and when it gets golden Brown , cover with foil to protect the skin.Smoke inside down.

Just my opinion , but will be done through and through and no chance of Bacteria growing.

Do it safely and have a grand Thanksgiving , until later...have fun and...


----------



## trdfurgesson

No stuffing in this bird (13lber), It went on at 9am got the smoker up to 260 temp came down and stabilized at 240.  I'm expecting the temp to come up a bit (aiming for 275)  how many hours before I crack that top and stick a gauge in it?

My plan for that 25lber is the oven now.


----------



## fwismoker

TRDFurgesson said:


> No stuffing in this bird (13lber), It went on at 9am got the smoker up to 260 temp came down and stabilized at 240. I'm expecting the temp to come up a bit (aiming for 275) how many hours before I crack that top and stick a gauge in it?
> 
> My plan for that 25lber is the oven now.


Can't get any hotter huh?  Are you cooking with a waat burner?


----------



## trdfurgesson

WSM 18"


----------



## fwismoker

TRDFurgesson said:


> WSM 18"


oh that's right...Crank that sucker up!


----------



## trdfurgesson

Does less water in the bowl mean more heat?   I nearly filled it...    Stable now @ 250F 2.5hrs in.  When do I want to check it?


----------



## vtmecheng

I've done bigger birds, 18 lbs or so, a couple times with good results but always smoke turkeys at around 325-350 degF and with no water in the smoker. The higher temp and lack of water ensures that thin, crisp skin everyone loves. Also, the higher temp brings the bird through the temp danger zone faster so there isn't worry of getting everyone sick. I tried a lower, slower smoke on a chicken once and wasn't happy with the results but everyone has their own likes. So long as you can smoke above 300 degF in your rig the big bird won't be a problem.


----------



## fwismoker

TRDFurgesson said:


> Does less water in the bowl mean more heat? I nearly filled it... Stable now @ 250F 2.5hrs in. When do I want to check it?


I would have went no water and foiled the bowl but since you did just let the water evaporate and don't refill so you can get hotter temps to crisp the skin. These smokers with water pans were designed to keep lower temps with water...no water you'll be able to get well into the 300's.


----------



## bama bbq

I smoke-roast birds larger than 12 lbs every year. I do oven temps: 325-350*F.  The secret is to get from 40-140*F in less than 4 hrs.  If you can cook it in the oven you can cook it on a smoker (which is an outside oven ...but with better temp control). 

To get the WSM to 350*F I have a dry foiled water pan and place a skewer between the lid and center section to create more chimney effect. Offsetting the lid does the same thing but I like the skewer. 

With an 18", you can also put the door on upside down and prop it open to get it hot (without water).


----------



## pangomike23

[h1]Brinkmann Dual Function 3-Burner Propane Gas / Charcoal Grill and Smoker is the exact smoker. Any advice?[/h1]


----------



## hutty

I just did a 20# bird this past Sunday. Now I have a propane smoker. Check out my post. Or pm me. Mine took about 7 hours at an average temp of 225 to 300. He was perfect and delish!  I was well out of the 140 degree danger zone with in 2.5 to 3 hours.  Just pm me if ya need. By no means am I a professional turkey smoker but I will help any way I can.


----------



## trdfurgesson

Now that I'm out of my tryptophan comma...  That was one delicious bird!!!!  My dome temp gauge may be off a bit though.  At 250F and five hours on the WSM 18" breast temped at 190F.   Meat was a bit dry but not compared to what I'm used to on thanksgiving day, sorry mom.   And what a flavor. Thank you for your advice gentlemen!!

Bobby.


----------



## bama bbq

TRDFurgesson said:


> Now that I'm out of my tryptophan comma...  That was one delicious bird!!!!  My dome temp gauge may be off a bit though.  At 250F and five hours on the WSM 18" breast temped at 190F.   Meat was a bit dry but not compared to what I'm used to on thanksgiving day, sorry mom.   And what a flavor. Thank you for your advice gentlemen!!
> 
> Bobby.


Pull it at 165*F (breast) and you won't know what hit you: moisture!


----------



## vtmecheng

FWIsmoker said:


> I would have went no water and foiled the bowl but since you did just let the water evaporate and don't refill so you can get hotter temps to crisp the skin. These smokers with water pans were designed to keep lower temps with water...no water you'll be able to get well into the 300's.


Agree on not using water. One thing that can happen when not using water in a propane smoker is wind will cause large temp fluctuations. I place an old fireplace brick just above the flame to help with this. It also shields the smoke box from some of the high direct flame that is required to get things 325-350, ensuring I have that nice TBS.


----------



## palladini

[h2]*More Thanksgiving Smoking Questions Answered*[/h2]
*Why should I cook two small birds instead of a large one?*

Bacteria grows best between 40 -140 and is what we call the danger zone. In a larger turkey (more than 12 pounds), it takes a longer time to get past that 140 degree mark and proves to be a huge risk when cooking at low temperatures.

Smaller birds will get past this point much faster making it a much safer option.

So, if you need a 20 lb turkey, simply cook two 10 lb turkeys and not only will it get done faster, it will be a lot safer.


----------



## db28472

I found myself with a thawed 20 lb turkey so I decided to try my first smoked turkey. I spatchcocked it then cut it in half.  I brined it only 18 hrs. Brine was 64 oz cran-pomegranate juice, 1cup salt, half cup raw sugar, tbs garlic powder, tbs coarse black pepper, tbs poultry seasoning., added 2qts water.  After their bath then next day I rinsed, dried, wiped with olive oil, then rubbed both sides.  Under the skin I used grill-mates poultry rub and outside used Big Bad rub from Jeff's book.  I used 2oz pecan and 2 oz. Apple in my Smokin-it #2.  Set at 250 initially, then dropped it to 225 after an hour.  Was out of danger zone by 2 hours.  I had temp probe in breast of one half and thigh of other.













image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Nov 21, 2013





Amazing smell from this combo, I fought the urge to open it to baste or anything. At 4 hours was at 165. I pulled them out then wrapped in foil for about 30 min.












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Nov 21, 2013





I cut up only half for dinner.  OMG was it good.  Not overly smoked or salty.  My  wife loved it too.  She is doing a traditional bird in the oven next week, but of course I'll rave over hers too!












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Nov 21, 2013


----------



## stickyfingers

First, of course pick a quality bird. A big bird as the left overs are great! I like 20lbs or so. Then, you will need a plastic tub of some sort to brind (walmart has plenty).

2 gallons of distilled water, one gallon of apple juice, cup of salt, cup of sugar, about 5-6 sticks of butter. I like fresh rosemary and course black pepper (but you can use whatever rub you want). Thaw the bird completely and trim. The night before, in the tub, add salt and sugar, pour about half gallon of apple juice and whisk until dissolved. Place bird in the tub, pour remaining apple juice and distilled water until bird is completely submerged then place in frig overnight.

The next morning, remove bird pat dry with paper towels. Using 4 sticks of soften butter add rosemary and black pepper mix with fork. Prior to this I start my smoker. Using your hand, loosen the skin as much as possible. Then grab a handful of the butter mixture and rub it over the turkey (under the skin) and inside the cavity. Also add a few sprig of rosemary. Rub the skin with mixture as well. Then place on smoker at 275. 20lbs take about 3.5 to 5 hours.

Every 30 minutes or so baste with melted butter. If (and it will) the wing tips or leg tips start to get to brown wrap the area with pieces of foil. If the breast start to get too brown, tent with foil. Once it reaches temp (checking between leg and thigh joint, being sure not to touch the bone)  wrap in foil for 30 minutes before carving.

By the way I use apple wood to smoke with. Also, trust me BRIND...always BRIND!

Yum...Yum!!


----------

